# wish for fractional minutes to skip in kmttg



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

I use kmttg for many purposes. I keep it running on my laptop while watching sports. Here I setup the skip minutes ahead to 2.

I've seen the code for this and it appears it would be quite easy to accept fractional values, such as 2.5 for 2:30 in time.

I already use negative values in skip back, so I can have multiple values for skipping forward. If both the skip back and skip forward permitted decimal values, I could have a skip back 30 seconds by entering .5.

In addition, if one were to enter + or - in the jump to minute field, e.g. +2 then this could be interpreted to mean a jump ahead, and say, -.5 would be go back 30 seconds.

With rather simple code changes, one could use these 3 comands in several additional ways.

Unfortunately, I'm not a java programmer, or I would present the code.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes it's trivial to allow non-integer minutes to be specified and I've checked in code changes to allow for that in next release.
There already are dedicated buttons for skip forwards/back so don't see the point of the +/- prefix support in the jump to field.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

moyekj said:


> There already are dedicated buttons for skip forwards/back so don't see the point of the +/- prefix support in the jump to field.


Yeah, I was just looking for a "hack" so I could change the jump to into another skip forward or back w/o affecting it's existing use. I already use the skip back with a -2 value to give me another forward jump of 2 minutes - perfect for skipping commercials during football season.

With fractional values, I'll setup one for about 20 seconds to skip from play to play (the new no huddle offenses no longer work well with a 30 sec skip). 13.5 minutes skips halftime perfectly. So, pretty much 3 skip values would do the trick 

I currently run a copy of your program on a little netbook with the window shrunk down to the minimum size that still shows the skip widgets. Then my wireless mouse becomes a second "remote" with instant skipping of commercials etc.

I leave it running all the time and just hibernate. It's kinda a dedicated "remote controller".

_At the risk of going on too long..._

What I'm really aiming at is a small "remote" app with several skip forward and back buttons and mouse wheel support. However, I only code in tcl/tk since I retired from the computer biz.

I've already written a similar tcl program for the VLC media player which uses an html interface. The mouse wheel is programmed to skip forward or back 5 seconds per wheel click. This lets me (sc)roll through boring parts of a movie or scroll back if I missed something. Much easier than futzing with ff and rewind. For longer skips, I have several buttons with different values.

I'd like to be able to implement something like this for my Tivo. Tcl supports sockets and html easily, but rpc's I'm not familiar with - yet. One day, if I can master them in tcl, I'll build my Tivo app. Or perhaps I'll find another way. I just need to figure out how to do skips forward and back efficiently.

With tclkits, tcl/tk plus any of the zillions of useful packages can be rolled into a single .exe file. Scripts are then just associated text files. It's a fun language, and easy to deploy.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

To get more skip fields you could potentially run 2 or more instances of kmttg. The challenge would be stacking the windows and making it so clicking a button doesn't grab focus and bring window to the front and hence obscuring others.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

moyekj said:


> To get more skip fields you could potentially run 2 or more instances of kmttg. The challenge would be stacking the windows and making it so clicking a button doesn't grab focus and bring window to the front and hence obscuring others.


 Duh, should have thought of that  I'm able to shrink the windows down so that I can get as many as 3 instances on my screen w/o overlapping.

Thanks, I await the new update.


----------

